# Big tunas do roam around the Petronius!



## Aqua Therapy

We made a quick day trip to the rigs on Thursday. The seas were perfect and we had a great crew. We checked several rigs and a drill ship and was like a ghost town with no bait or fish. We only managed a few blackfins on the drillship. We decided to check the Petronius on the way back and we finally found the bait we were looking for. Had good marks but no tuna busting or anything. We made a few drifts and caught 2 sharks. Wasn't looking so good, Set up another drift with some hard tails. Then we get a double hook up and first one to the boat is a 5 ft shark. Everyone is convinced that the second fish will be a shark as well as he has not made a single run more than 75 yards. Drag on the reel is pushed past the strike position and Mike works the fish as much as he can but the fish wont budge with 20 lbs of drag. Eventually Mike tires out and is begging anyone to take the rod from him and bring up the assumed shark. Well I said I would put on my Black Magic fighting belt and take over. So I took over after Mike had done all the dirty work and about 10 minutes later up pops up a stud of a yellowfin. Was a huge surprise and very welcome one. Have been in search of a triple digit yellowfin for a long time.


----------



## panhandleslim

Gotta love that Black Magic. Most awesome belt and harness on the market.


----------



## JD7.62

Very nice!


----------



## Realtor

NICE!!!!! how deep was it?


----------



## Chris V

Nice fish. Glad you got out while you could.

Petronius holds plenty of nice fish. The bad rep it has is most likely attributed to its "sharkiness". I've caught plenty of nice tunas there as well as bills and wahoo.


----------



## Kim

Great report and pics, those smiles say it all!


----------



## Kenton

Great job guys!


----------



## jack2

nice chunk of meat, adam. way to go.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Jgatorman

great job guys, Loruna when you going to do that out of your kayak. Lol


----------



## fishmagician

Were you able to put a scale on that brute? Tuna sandwiches anyone??


----------



## Magic236

Good belts make all a ton of difference. I've recently learned that bent buts do too. I thought bent butts were only for 80-130# and Marlin Chairs, but learned they worked great on stand up.

Nice YellowFin! Tuna and Dressing should be in order.


----------



## Aqua Therapy

The depth there is about 1200 ft. We did not get a chance to weigh the fish. Another interesting note, We left the house with out a gaff. So that made for a Chinese fire drill.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Wow no gaff! That would be crazy with a fish that size


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Dang didn't even recognize the boat just talked to john! Lol! Great job


----------



## bcahn

Awesome pics guys!


----------



## Tunnel Vision

Very Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Wicked rods

Very nice fish. Thanks for the report and pictures


----------



## purple haze

Very nice yellowfin a trip maker for sure. Some times after 10 hours or more of nothing that 20 minute fight makes it all worth while.:thumbup:


----------



## Deeplines

Awesome Fish. Guess your face says how happy you were.


----------



## MSViking

Awesome! I agree about Petroneus, the largest tuna I have ever caught was caught trolling a ballyhoo up against one of the old mooring boys that used to be there. Never hurts to swing by the rig!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Ok ok, I'll ask the question everyone really wants to know - what kind if shark was it?  nice tuna for sure though!


----------



## WhyMe

Great report nice YFT .
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## cobe killer

nice YFT!!! and I love my black magic belt. very worth while investment.


----------



## Sharknado

Yes good one boys!


----------



## Sharknado

Sushi time


----------

